# Painted Fire Red Death



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wondering, how long is the usual life span of a painted fire red? I just had one died. All the others look fine. water quality is good. i feed every other day, sometimes skipping a few days.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

If I remember correctly, they were about the same as Cherry's, so about 2-3 years?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

once you have a good breeding colony you wouldn't care if one died once a day every day. because you will have hundreds. Unless you have bad luck like me and have hundreds and the heater malfunctioned and went up 90+f for a few days unnoticed and 90% of the shrimp dies


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, that's always a drag.



coldmantis said:


> once you have a good breeding colony you wouldn't care if one died once a day every day. because you will have hundreds. Unless you have bad luck like me and have hundreds and the heater malfunctioned and went up 90+f for a few days unnoticed and 90% of the shrimp dies


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I wouldn't care so much, but it was my only one with red eyes  
There's a bunch of baby shrimps, just worried if there's something i should look into or it was just her time


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Neos live for about 1.5 years. Don't worry too much about a single death as long as your water is good.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

There will always be that random death due to intestinal blockage, etc. Not really much you can do if water params are good, no predators in tank, and feed a good diet mix.


----------

